# News from TBS about the WRB



## JM (Mar 21, 2011)

From a few months ago:



> We plan to publish a commemorative edition of the AV in two or three binding styles, and also our new Westminster edition, which will be a high quality reference Bible, utilizing the cross reference system from the John Brown of Haddington Self Interpreting Bible published in the 1860-70 era. As these references are so numerous, we will use a double margin system, and also incorporate therein alongside their occurrence, definitions of the words from our Bible Word List, several hundred words in the AV that are no longer in everyday use, or are now used with a different meaning.



This morning:



> The most recent updates we have received is that this edition is to be called the Westminster Reference Bible and that it is expected to be printed this fall, probably in October. This would mean that is could be available here as early as December, 2011 or January 2012.
> 
> Thank you for your interest!


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice: I was just thinking yesterday that someone should bring out John Brown's _Self-Interpreting BIble_ again.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Mar 21, 2011)

Why "Westminster"?


----------



## Augusta (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe they are adding the WCF in the back? I have the leatherbound one with the Psalms of David in Meter in the back.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Why "Westminster"?



Because it sounds churchly and traditional? 

With all of that marginal material, it sounds like it is going to be a good sized Bible. But that doesn't always translate to optimal readability. I bought the Windsor Text Edition with the Metrical Psalms last year but I am interested in getting a larger edition of the AV. I'm looking forward to seeing pics of it once it's done. Depending on the price and the text block, I might go for this over Allan's Brevier Clarendon, at least in the short term.


----------



## JM (Mar 21, 2011)

I don't think it'll be all that big. Probably the size of the Thompson chain without the useless notes in the back. If you want a high quality AV try these guys: Bibles Home

[video=youtube;i5Wiyzng4ns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5Wiyzng4ns[/video]

[video=youtube;9cnZXmGvbr0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cnZXmGvbr0[/video]

You can see reviews on YouTube.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 21, 2011)

My guess is that LCBP would get a plug on the Bible Design Blog (in the blog, not just the comments) were it not for their KJVO and Landmark stance. I have heard good things about their handiwork. 

By big I meant bigger than a typical reference edition. I would consider the Thompson to be fairly large (i.e. large but not XL) but maybe the ESVSB has reset the scale.


----------



## ADKing (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the update. I am looking forward to getting this when it is available.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 21, 2011)

I am definitely interested in this Bible.


----------



## JM (Mar 22, 2011)

Another reply:

...our Bibles are named after historic buildings, it would be more accurate to say they are named after well-known British place names or institutions. 
...Cambridge Bibles are named after their fonts, so it was the fonts that were named after gemstones rather than the Bibles themselves.​


----------



## JM (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm close to placing my order for the LCBP Bible in large print. My eyes are not getting any better. If I do I'll post pic's or whatever.


----------

